# Check out my new Halloween Blog!!



## ozfest43 (Jun 27, 2012)

Very cool blog. I went ahead and bookmarked it so I can check back in every once in a while. Keep up the good work!


----------



## RattandRoll (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice I like it


----------



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you, thank you very much.. I have many articles planned so keep on checking..

PGG


----------



## Grimball4 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey Everyone
I’ve been putting up a lot more posts on my blog, covering some real strange history about Halloween and the creatures that populate the holiday, more cool wallpapers and another Halloween movie review. Also what do you think of this Halloween image I created. (Hopefully you will be seeing a lot more of it in the future.)
http://onedarkhalloweennight.com/
PGG


----------

